

Cross-Origin Resource Sharing with All Modern Browsers - franze
http://www.kendoui.com/blogs/teamblog/posts/11-10-04/using_cors_with_all_modern_browsers.aspx

======
tmarthal
I think the idea is that if you have to write JSONP to implement the cross-
origin requests for non-CORS browsers, then why even write the CORS part of
it? We've had issues with JSONP handling long strings and had to change our
API slightly, but other than than it is working cleanly.

------
y0ghur7_xxx
Would be nice if the difference between IE and the other browsers was handled
in $.ajax(). Maybe one day I'll submit a patch..

